# Bath Time



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if there is anyway to get your hedgie to calm down during/before bath time. Sometimes Henry really likes bath time, but sometimes he is scared to death of it. So if any of you have any tips on how I can calm down Henry for the times he needs it, it would be grately appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

tut said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there is anyway to get your hedgie to calm down during/before bath time. Sometimes Henry really likes bath time, but sometimes he is scared to death of it. So if any of you have any tips on how I can calm down Henry for the times he needs it, it would be grately appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


ONE WORD. Mealworms! :lol:


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmm......food (mealies included) don't even seem to work for my Pippin. I just talk to him softly, stroke him, half hold him (because he is always trying to climb out of the dish tub) and no running water - he HATES the sound. I can pour water on him from a glass but not from the faucet!!!  

I give him poopy boots foot baths every other day or so and that helps him to get use to the routine of a full bath which is only once a month .... if that. His feet are horrible after one night..........he is a typical boy.......dirty and never wipes his feet! :lol: 

Kathy


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Dim lights work for Pete. If I have regular light in the bathroom she completely acts like a freak, but under dim lights she usually calms down long enough for me to have time to finish washing her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've heard that some people will do it in the bathtub & will only fill it up a little, so there's still some part of the tub that's dry. Then the hedgie an walk around on the dry part & at least do a foot wash.
I haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## Skullpion (May 9, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> Dim lights work for Pete. If I have regular light in the bathroom she completely acts like a freak, but under dim lights she usually calms down long enough for me to have time to finish washing her.


I wanna try this out. Never thought about the lights, but it did seem like they felt "exposed" or something ahaha.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> I've heard that some people will do it in the bathtub & will only fill it up a little, so there's still some part of the tub that's dry. Then the hedgie an walk around on the dry part & at least do a foot wash.
> I haven't tried it myself yet.


That was my routine with Bulu until she started sitting at the far end of the tub...and not moving. :roll: So I started luring her around with a hovering hedgie bag she wanted to climb into. It was slightly mean of me to deny her it for so long, so I try to finish the whole process quickly. :roll:


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies! I will definitely try them all out and see what works for Henry.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I read somewhere (not sure if it was Nancy that said it?) that lavender can calm them down. It's common for baby shampoo/body wash to be scented with lavender because it makes them sleepy, so hey, why not hedgehogs?  

I plan on getting some tomorrow to test it out during my hedgie's second full bath. She reacts the same way your Henry does, and then pouts for hours afterward. I'll post again and tell you what I discover, lol.


----------

